# Weird delivery instructions



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Anybody have experiences to share with weird delivery instructions. I've had a couple with DoorDash that were strange enough that I cancelled out of the order.

Here's the gist of the first one that caused me to cancel (except it had a lot more bad grammar and misspellings):

Please pick up some cole slaw too and I'll pay you cash. Stop at the Circle-K on the corner and get me a pack of Pall Mall cigarettes and I'll pay you the cash. If I don't answer the door just leave it on the chair next to the door.​
Yea, right!


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

If I don't answer the door...lmao


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> Anybody have experiences to share with weird delivery instructions. I've had a couple with DoorDash that were strange enough that I cancelled out of the order.
> 
> Here's the gist of the first one that caused me to cancel (except it had a lot more bad grammar and misspellings):
> 
> ...


I wonder how successful he is with that tactic.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Here's one I got the other day...


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

andaas said:


> Here's one I got the other day...
> 
> View attachment 104951


What did you do when you got there?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> What did you do when you got there?


I handed the pretty man his food, and warned him that the drink lid didn't fit properly so he wouldn't spill it.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

andaas said:


> I handed the pretty man his food, and warned him that the drink lid didn't fit properly so he wouldn't spill it.


Why didn't you call him pretty?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I didn't feel that it would improve the delivery experience.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

andaas said:


> I didn't feel that it would improve the delivery experience.


Did he tip


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

My tips for the shift were on par with 15% per order; so assuming yes. Also, I think this order was ordered by another user (female name) for the male recipient. (DoorDash doesn't show individual tips per-order; just total tips at the end of the shift - I keep a running estimate of what 15% of the order values are on my shift to estimate my earnings and see if any customers didn't tip - my in-app tips were around 17%, plus $10 cash from another order).


----------

